# Study Finds Infertility Treatment Can Cause Gum Disease



## twiglets

Hi,

I have been on and off fertility drugs for four times for the past 1.5 years and about a year ago when I went to a regular dentist checkup to my surprise I found out that I had gum disease. The main reason I went for a checkup is because I noticed the gums around some of my teeth had receded and so wanted to get it checked out and also I hadn`t had any gum problems before.

My dentist told me to floss and brush my teeth regularly and use a well known brand mouthwash such as Listerine. She said gum disease can`t be treated but prevention is possible. At the time I didn`t think that the fertility drugs I have been using could cause gum disease so I didn`t mention it. I have recently wondered about this matter and have surfed the net and to my surprise have found that studies have been carried out that have shown that fertility drugs can cause gum disease because of the use of oestrogen and progesterone. There are many sites that support this finding. I think that because our bodies are prepared for a possible pregnancy that our bodies have to mimic being pregnant. And it is also the case that most pregnant women suffer from gum disease because of the elevated levels of hormones. If not treated gum disease is the major cause for tooth loss.

So, this week I will be going back to my dentist with a typed up list of all the drugs I have been on and ask what is the best type of treatment for me in order for my gum disease not to get worse because of my ongoing treatments.

Please take good care of your teeth and gums. It`s best to be prepared.

Here`s a link to one of the studies posted on American Dental Association (ADA):

http://www.ada.org/prof/resources/pubs/adanews/adanewsarticle.asp?articleid=951

RosesAreRed

/links


----------



## MrsRedcap

Yayyyy finally some evidence I can show my dentist! He says the drugs I've been on have nothing to do with my gums receding and bleeding. I brush my teeth twice a day and use Listerine but still have a problem. Something I never had before having TX

Thanks!!


----------



## Fidget

Hmmmmmmm I guess it maybe something that if your likely to suffer with it will make it worse? My dentist tells me I am the sort of patient they dont like to see, because I generally never need any work doing  

One thing I was told about by my optician was that all the hormones have made my eyesight worse! so it can definately make things worse if your predisposed to something   off to go find my coke bottles now


----------



## mountainlion

The hormones will make bleeding more likely, especially if your oral hygiene isn't up to scratch, but wont cause gum disease or recession. [This is the same hormonal cause of gum bleeding during pregancy or your menstration cycle] However existing gum disease may worsen slightly, especially if you let your oral hygiene slack.
Providing your oral hygiene remains good [normal good brushing and daily flossing] your gums will return to normal after IVF drugs stopped, or baby born.

Also don't brush for 30 mins after vomiting, if you are suffering morning sickness, just rinse with water or fluoride mouthrinse. Sensodyne Pronamel good toothpaste to use.


----------

